# Knuckle landing?



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

lay down.. heat pad on the bed... and oxy couldn't hurt xD


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Dec 13, 2010)

*Go See A Chiro!!!*

Hey Skylar, not anyone on this forum will be able to tell you what is wrong with your back. It could something as simple and minor as a bruise to something much worse (worst?). Having said that, no one on this forum can possibly tell you how long it will take to recover or the proper recovery procedures. Go to your local ER/Clinic/Chiropractor! And please don't downplay this injury!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Does it still hurt??? If so, */\* agree. It could be a fractured vertebrae, your hips out of alignment, just sore from the impact/jar effect.
I live and die by my chiropractor.
Depending when this happened, the pain associated with it and if it is starting to get better or worse. Only you can judge this and never dismiss medical attention. If all is good a simple co-pay and your just a little sore. If not you could do more damage by not seeing a doctor.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

keep an eye on it bro, look at the member "Karasene" she went down, had a pain in her neck, didnt realize til next day it was a fractured vert in her neck.


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks guys for the responces. It has gotten much better. Last night I heated then cooled it and then stretched. 100x better. 

I understand that you guys couldnt give me an exact time to recover, I was just looking for an estimate. Thanks anyways. 

It turned out to be nothing too serrious after all.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

good to hear.... season enders are bad news, but injuries are promised. Gotta hope for the minor ones


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

The other day i took two of the hardest spills of my life. All i could do is try to think why i wasnt in the hospital


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Beatlesfan888 said:


> The other day i took two of the hardest spills of my life. All i could do is try to think why i wasnt in the hospital


cause were snowboarders and were tough! :cheeky4: haha


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

swilber08 said:


> cause were snowboarders and were tough! :cheeky4: haha


:thumbsup:

10char


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Today I saw a guy who wasn't so lucky. He was hitting the kicker line all morning no problem. Then halfway through the day it started snowing. The new snow slowed us all down and on one of the runs, on the the third and last 50 foot jump, he didn't make it over the knuckle. I'll let your imagination do the rest. He was snowmobiled off the mountain...

I hope he recovers fully and soon.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> Today I saw a guy who wasn't so lucky. He was hitting the kicker line all morning no problem. Then halfway through the day it started snowing. The new snow slowed us all down and on one of the runs, on the the third and last 50 foot jump, he didn't make it over the knuckle. I'll let your imagination do the rest. He was snowmobiled off the mountain...
> 
> I hope he recovers fully and soon.


yea positive vibes there for sure :thumbsup:...when i know im gonna come up short and catch the knuckle I try to brace as much of the impact as I can with my knees so its not as jarring all at once (think of like catching an egg without trying to break it)

...easier said than done and having strong legs is something that ive noticed has helped me alot in these kinda situations...doing squats, leg press, and core exercises can really help you on the mountain ive found


----------

